# New Family Member Coming!!!! New Pic page 3



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted to let you all know, now that it is finalized and I have calmed down a bit&#8230;.. But let me give you a little background on the whole thing so that you understand why I am so excited about this!!

My husband and I got "together" in March of 2004, shortly after I moved back to my home town. We moved into our first home together in August of 2004. The beginning of March 2005, while working as a surgical tech in a vet clinic, I was given a Dougue de Bordeaux from a breeder that had brought in 3 pups from the same litter. They all three had umbilical hernias that she wanted fixed. While doing my exams for pre-surgery, I noticed that there was a Hermaphrodite pup with a Grade V heart murmur, a female pup with a Grade II heart murmur and a male pup whose heart was fine. The breeder put down the hermaphrodite pup and only authorized surgery on the male pup. When she came to pick up the two pups - she told me to keep the female and give her a good home. I was SHOCKED!!! These are not "cheap" dogs and not very well known in the United States.

I brought her home, opened the front door. My husband looked down, snatched her up into his lap, and she never left his side&#8230;.. even to die in his arms at 25 months old from GVD. This devastated him. Four days later, he found out that he was severely diabetic and a close friend of ours had passed. This was 3 years ago.

http://www.sunsetlakeranch.net/rainbowbridge.htm




























Well, for the past 3 years, I have been looking for another Dogue de Bordeaux for our family. I found a couple "pet quality" ones, but they were SOOO expensive. And then when I found one that I wanted, I would show hubby and he would freak out and say no - because NONE would be like Chia.
A couple weeks ago, I saw an email come across on a yahoo ND list that I am on that said "dogue" in the email address and she has a couple goats and of course I had to email her&#8230; we started talking. Anyway, I told her that I was "looking" for a pup for my husband for our anniversary in October. She said that she might have some pups coming and she would keep me posted.

Then a couple hours later, I get an email from her&#8230;&#8230;.. saying that she has a young girl that she would be willing to sell to us for "pet price" on a co-ownership. This pup is almost 6 months old and she is hoping that she will be breedable at 2 years of age&#8230; anyway, without boring you with specifics on our contract conversations, I was totally taken back that she chose US for this offer.

I immediately went and showed hubby pics of her - he fell in LOVE with her. Then I told him the situation and that she would be a breeder girl, live with us 100% of the time and that we get to keep half of the litter to keep or sell. He jumped on it - I couldn't believe it.

This girl is beautiful!! She was born in the Czech Rep and her father is a 6 country International Champion currently residing in the UK. Uppity z Orisku (aka - Raven) will be joining us as soon as we come back from Vegas - and are hoping that she will fly in on the same day that we fly back from Vegas - April 6th.

Here is the NEW member of our family - Raven
Raven as a 12 week old pup -

























Raven with her friend (Raven has the black mask)









Raven last week!!!









































Here is Raven dad's -
http://www.dominiodelospenates.com/dogu ... _moby.html

more pics of him
http://www.axoland.com/males/moby.html

Raven's mom (ok - now maybe this is superstitious - but our first dogue was "Chia" this girls name is Chiara!!!)

http://schreiber.dog.sweb.cz/fotogalerie5.htm

And this is the pedigree with pictures --- the dog listed is her full littermate sister - but thought that it was cool to see the pic lines going back!!
http://www.kynologica.nl/pedigree/modul ... pedid=7709

Anyway - YES, I am a little to excited - and to keep this "secret" for 2 weeks was KILLING me!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

 precious! Congrats!!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

OMG - I WANT her - she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Thank you all for the kind comments.... it is so hard not to have her sent home now - but I just can't see her coming home and then being put into boarding for a week while we are gone.... just can't do it..... and hubby won't let me cancel the vacations - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

she looks like a show dog....very beautiful.... congrats..  :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

She definately has the potential for showing. The co-owner and I have already started picking out "boyfriends" for her as long as she passes the hip, elbows, and heart testing at 2 years old. One of the boys that she will be bred to (probobly second litter) was the Best of Breed Bordeaux at westminister


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

wow! gorgeous


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Wow Allison.....she is awsome! How much will she weigh full grown? I have a friend in Texas that raises Brazilian Mastiff's and they are pretty big.....your baby reminds me of my friends pups.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

My two mastiffs that I currently have are 1/2 brazillian, 1/4 english, 1/4 pyrenese!

Here are the stats on the Dogue de Bordeaux (french mastiff)

http://www.akc.org/breeds/dogue_de_bordeaux/

The length of the body, measured from the point of the shoulder to the point of the buttock, is greater than the height at the withers, in the proportion of 11/10. The depth of the chest is more than half the height at the withers. Size: Dogs: 23.5-27 inches at the withers - Females: 23-26 inches at the withers. Weight: Dogs at least 110 lbs. - Females at least 99 lbs.

Now, our Chia was 130 at 25 months old when she passed - they are MEAT BALLS! Not real tall, but they have ZERO fat on them and are just cut! They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Allison...I'm glad to see that you are finally sharing her with everyone else! She is a beauty and wow is she growing fast! Those last pics prove that


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Yah, and to think it is going to be another month till she gets home ..... I want her NOW (stomping my feet and pouting) LOL!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Wow! I love the look of her!!! Now I am going to have to read up on the breed.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

well hopefully in 2 years (or a little less) we will have pups on the ground for sale


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

OMG they are sooo sweet YAY :stars:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*



kelebek said:


> well hopefully in 2 years (or a little less) we will have pups on the ground for sale


That is so not playing fair!! I would love to get a boy


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Congrats to everyone-so very awesome that this has worked out for all! :stars: I'm sure she'll earn _her own _special place in your DH's heart.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

all males from the first litter will definately be sold as pet only quality on a neuter contract - and more that likely on the second litter to. Ms. Chelsea is a wonderful breeder and has VERY high standards, so I imagine most of the pups (male and female) will be pet only.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

congrats -- I know how hard it is to wait

Now why would she breed this female if her pups would only be pet quality if her standards are that high? I would presume that she wouldn't want anything with her name on it that wasn't top quality going by what you say of her standards. Are you just saying most would be "pet quality" with the exception of a few show? Just curious on the reasoning.

Another reasoning that comes to mind is that she will want to see the pups mature to know what kind of offspring she produces. But how many litters can a dog have in a lifetime and still not make them breeding machines? so at what point would she be retired after accessing her breeding qualities?

I never understood dog breeding :?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*



StaceyRoop said:


> congrats -- I know how hard it is to wait
> 
> Now why would she breed this female if her pups would only be pet quality if her standards are that high? I would presume that she wouldn't want anything with her name on it that wasn't top quality going by what you say of her standards. Are you just saying most would be "pet quality" with the exception of a few show? Just curious on the reasoning.
> 
> ...


Usually in dogs, you pay differently for "pet" and "show" pups. Pet puppies include spay/neuter contracts between the breeder/new owner. It's just a way of saying that that dog isn't to be bred.

There has never been a litter of "show" quality puppies. Not all puppies (or even most puppies) in a litter will be show quality.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Congrats on your pup! The Dogue de Bordeaux is a very specialized breed that seep to appeal only to a certain group of people... I love their huge heads


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Really cute pup! Congrats on your new addition, can't wait to see more pics when you bring her home!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

 WOW a beautiful dog you are getting there.

Now I have to admit,  (feeling rather dumb here), I have never heard of them before.

I would be afraid I would not be able to afford to feed him. I could imagine that is going to be a small fortune. :shrug:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Touching story. Congrats on the new dogue! She's gorgeous!

Deb Mc


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Oh my goodness- so this is the surprise to you told me about! She is STUNNING- big big big congratulations.

I have only in my life ever seen ONE of those for sale!
Congrats again I can't wait to see her grow up with you


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*



StaceyRoop said:


> congrats -- I know how hard it is to wait
> 
> Now why would she breed this female if her pups would only be pet quality if her standards are that high? I would presume that she wouldn't want anything with her name on it that wasn't top quality going by what you say of her standards. Are you just saying most would be "pet quality" with the exception of a few show? Just curious on the reasoning.
> 
> ...


Stacey,

Just like with goat breeding - not every kid produced should be registered, however most of the time they are. It is the same with dogs. But, alot of people do not want to pay a breeding price for a dog - and just want one as a pet - much like people who have australian sheps, labs, or any other pure bred. Only the best of the best of the litters are kept for show quality - whether that be in Westminister type shows or for discipline.

Unlike goats - I do NOT breed my dogs consecutively - some do - however responsibly breeders do not do this. This dogue will ONLY be bred if she matures out correctly and passes her elbow, hip, and heart evaluation. If that is the case, she will be bred 2 MAYBE 3 times in her entire life - MAYBE! Just like with goats - you are breeding to improve the breed, but again - NOT every pup is show quality and should not be registered just like with goats.

Take bucklings for instance - why sell an intact buckling if they are not going to pass on exceptional udder traits to their offspring - not sure where the confusion lies with dog breeding - same thing.

Anyway - back to the thread and enjoying the fact that I got a new dogue!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*



sweetgoats said:


> WOW a beautiful dog you are getting there.
> 
> Now I have to admit,  (feeling rather dumb here), I have never heard of them before.
> 
> I would be afraid I would not be able to afford to feed him. I could imagine that is going to be a small fortune. :shrug:


Lori - don't feel dumb - this breed is not well known in the United States. They are also known as a Brazillian Mastiff. Where they were seen for the first time was in the movie "Turner and Hooch".

Currently I have 2 mix mastiffs and we go through 40# of food every 3ish weeks - but we are used to going through 80 - 100 pounds of dogfood a month so no biggie


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

:stars: Congrats Allison!! She sure is purty  
I would've thought they'd go through more food than that. 
We go through a 40lb bag every 3-4 weeks for our english bulldog and lab mutt. I guess my dogs are just "well" fed :greengrin:

Not to say your's aren't "well" fed. I didn't want you to take that wrong :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

oh no hunny - not at all!! i never thought that all..... It is actually quite amazing how sufficient they are with the food!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

What brand of food do you feed? I know that a lot of people recommend Taste of the Wild (can't remember if that's the name) because there's less waste and you don't have to feed so much. I buy Diamond w/out wheat and corn because of the skin issues our bulldog has.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

In honesty, I purchase the Kirkland Lamb and Rice. I used to feed nothing but Eukanuba or Science Diet when I worked in the clinics, but found that the Kirkland does real well with my dogs and has a decresed waste, and they seem to do real well on it - but I only give the lamb and rice. Now pups, until they are at least a year old, are on a large breed dog food for the extra nutrients to help the long bone growth


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

I've heard that Kirkland is good. I'll have to check it out. I'm sure it's probably cheaper too. Thanks!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

I get mine at Costco and it is 40 pounds for 24.99 I think it is


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Kirkland Lamb and Rice is a 3 star food on Dog Food Analysis...

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food ... 1031&cat=5

DFA is a super useful site. BUT take caution- those 5-6 star foods have much higher meat content than most dogs not on the BARF diet are used to. Be very slow and careful about switching foods.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Thanks for the info!!

I forgot to add - my dogs are also supplemeneted with beef femors from the butcher that are raw on a regular basis ..... mmmm they be happ dogs!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Allison...little late seeing this, but that puppy is absolutely gorgeous AND adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Thank you Kylee - I LOVE her!


----------



## horselover (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

OMG!! The pics are soo cute!! Those are great shots!! Congratulations!!! :wahoo:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

Oh yes, our dogs get beef bones from the butcher all of the time...for free. I'm so glad the butcher is only a mile away.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

I am so excited ......... It looks like when we fly back from our vacation our new girl will fly in the same day so we all come home together!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Family Member Coming!!!!*

New Picture of Raven - Taken Monday


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I had not been able to update.

Raven made it home on Tuesday and is adjusting well. She is definately SPOILED!!!!!!!!!!!!! And is my husband's "baby". Everything is "its ok - she is a BABY" LOL!

Here is a pic of her with our mastiff cross Luna when they met for the first time on Wednesday










And Last night - she was passed out and would not wake up - this girl can sleep through anything


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful addition. I don't think she is settling too well. You may want to get her more comfortable. LOL ROFL....


As for diets, we feed Canidae here and it is all human grade meat used not extras. It is more pricy but I have found I feed it a LOT less then other foods cheaper I just go right through. As for vets, bills it has kept them really low. Everyone is always heathy, knock on wood, and visits are all we ever run into.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful.......  and you are right....Spoiled...HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a typical Bordeaux! We are just in love with her and her personality...... the other dogs ---- not so much .... but they will "learn" to love her


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Allison! She is really stunning! And yes, she definitely looks like she is comfortable! LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Simply wonderful and gotta  the comfy pics! Have of lotsa fun! :wink:


----------

